# SECURITY REPORT after port installation



## bkouhi (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have ported a new software (Homepage), However I get the following message after installation step.

```
# make install clean
===>  Installing for your-freedom-20130111
===>   your-freedom-20130111 depends on file: /usr/local/openjdk6/bin/java - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if www/your-freedom already installed
===>   Registering installation for your-freedom-20130111
Installing your-freedom-20130111... done
===> SECURITY REPORT: 
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/share/freedom/libems-lib-x86.so
/usr/local/share/freedom/libems-lib-x64.so

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.
===>  Cleaning for your-freedom-20130111
```

Can I send this port to ports team? Should I fix this problem before sending?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 1, 2013)

This is a feature, not a bug.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> Can I send this port to ports team? Should I fix this problem before sending?


What problem?


----------



## mix_room (Feb 1, 2013)

The message is purely informative. 

The port has installed something that accepts communication. If there were to be a problem with the port, there COULD be a security problem. A lot of conditionals. 

The message does not mean that there is a known problem.


----------

